# Finished 2 more today



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Finished up a couple more today and put another togather to dry-------sb-------P.S. Both bucks from the U.P. Baraga county*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice, Skip...You do great work!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice Bucks. Wonderful job on the mounts also.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Your work looks great. Wish you were around here, I'd have you do mine. That is if I could ever manage to shoot a buck. I always seem to find the slickhead (does).


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking great, nice detail.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking Good Man!! Good Job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What can I say Skip, beautiful work as usual.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job Skip ! You are a true professional buddy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful as always Skip.

Hows your girl doing Skip ?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great Job Skip! They look really good. I'll have to get a hold of you if I shoot a mounter.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

mighty fine work. if i ever get anything worth mounting ill be sending it your way i think


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice bucks and beautiful mounts Skip.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work Skip.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful as they always are, Skip! I'll tell you what... you have me up there and turn me onto one of those nice bucks and i'll let you mount it for me. Fair enough, right?


----------

